# A bootable CD that will not boot



## chejose (May 22, 2011)

I am running Ubuntu 10.04. But since it seems like future versions after 11.04 will be Unity desktop only, I have been exploring other versions.

The one I prefer is Mint. But it will not load on my desktop computer and here is the problem:

Every time I attempt to run the live CD the following text appears and then nothing, just a black screen.

ISO LINUX 3.36 2007-02-10 copyright 1994-2007 H Peter Arvin.

At first I figured that the problem could a bad CD, so I actually tried 4 different live CDs (Mint) that would not work. Though they worked fine on another computer. So I thought it could be the video on my machine, but putting in another video card made no difference.

So there is something blocks the Mint Cd from loading... and only Mint since I have tried a number of flavors of Linux with no problems.

I have no idea as to what the problem might be, and I would apreciate help... but help for someone who is a bit lost with the linux terminology and workarounds.

Many thanks,

José


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Is it a pure cd or a dvd-rw or player? Often times Linux will not work on certain dvd's in my experience.


----------



## chejose (May 22, 2011)

It is a normal read-write drive. But as I said, I am running Ubuntu on the machine, and have run a good number of live CDs on it. Si it is not a linux problem, but a specific argument between Mint and my machine.

José


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Linux CD's are heavily compressed and used El Torrito boot standard. If you burn the CD under windows, you must ONLY burn at single speed x1 otherwise you will make a coaster.
If you burn the CD with Linux Mint you can burn at a higher speed. All that may be wrong is your optics could be dirty, try using computer grade air duster into the CD tray.

If that still doesn't work, it may be a faulty CD/DVD drive.
Have you tried to see if Ubuntu11.04 loads?

Ubuntu uses Unity as standard but you can uses gnome 2.32 as the desktop, just choose option Ubuntu Classic on the GDM screen.
If you load ubuntu-restricted-extras packages then there is little difference between Ubuntu and Mint.


----------



## chejose (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I am afraid that it is not that simple. These days I have been exploring a variety of versions - Fedora, Kubuntu, Opensuse, Xobuntu, Mint - All of them burned and tested on the same drive, and all worked except Mint. And I downloaded and burned Mint more than once to make sure it was not the CD. The CDs that do not work on my Ubuntu machine work fine on others. So the problem is Mint not liking Ubuntu..

I am running Ubuntu 10.04, and I know that there is a choice in 11.04, but I also read that in future versions of Ubuntu Unity will be the only choice. So I was interested to see the alternatives.

Anyway, thanks for trying :smile:

José


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

as soon as the computer boots, enter your bootorder and reselect the cd/dvd drive (even if you know it is right) then when it powers up again, just start taping the spacebar.


----------



## chejose (May 22, 2011)

OK... will try that. I must correct myself for what I just wrote. The problem is not between Mint and Ubuntu but Mint and my computer.

Thanks


----------



## chejose (May 22, 2011)

Well, I did what you sugested, but with no results. That is, the

ISO LINUX 3.36 2007-02-10 copyright 1994-2007 H Peter Arvin.

line comes up and then nothing. Just to be sure I tried the same CD just now in another computer, and it works fine.

It is a very strange problem.

Thanks anyway,

José


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Did you check the md5sum against your download?

Linux Mint 10 "Julia" - CD (32-bit) - Linux Mint


----------



## El Dustoid (Dec 18, 2011)

Jose,
I can confirm you are not going crazy, I am having this EXACT same problem. The problem is between my computer (ASUS Rampage Formula) and Mint. I have verified the md5sum on my other PC (which uses Mint 10) and it is fine. Furthermore, all of the Mint discs I burn work on the secondary PC, but not on the one I am trying to install Mint on. This PC will boot any other distro, just no Mint. I have looked everywhere for an answer for why it crashes on the "ISO LINUX 3.36 2007-02-10 copyright 1994-2007 H Peter Arvin." screen but I have never found an answer...hope someone out there knows because like you, I am NOT a fan of Unity.


----------

